# Pseudo-Official AZ NE Snow Forecast Poll for 2010-11



## billski (Aug 30, 2010)

If the weather prognosticators can do it, if the weather babes can do it, if sunspots can do it and if a groundhog can do it, then dammit, we can do it too!

I'm posting two polls: one for snowfall and one for temperatures.  The definitions are quite generalized, but you have to pick one - you can't say it doesn't matter.  The whole idea is to see how well our "guess" matches up with everyone else's guess.

As Scott always says, "Mother Nature loves her averages."


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2010)

If someone would explain to me the cause of this hottest and driest summer I can ever recall and how this trend will change come winter, I'd be a lot more optimistic.

Ultimately, it's a crap shoot really.


----------



## billski (Aug 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Ultimately, it's a crap shoot really.



I knew I'd get the crap shoot comment, I feel the same way. I'm doing this just for yucks, since all these other people would get fired if they called it a crap shoot!


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm an optimist so I voted for Way Above Average


----------



## billski (Sep 2, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> I'm an optimist so I voted for Way Above Average



I'm just in denial.  I could never vote for Way Below Average  		 		 	or Below Average under any circumstances.  That would be simply cruel.:-(


----------

